# Guilty pleasure names



## emyandpotato

We all have them! What are yours? 

I like Fox for a girl, but would feel an idiot telling people the name. I also like Raphaelle but it's my friend's daughter's name so obviously out. I love Sophie but it is just so common I don't think I could use it! 

For a boy I like some quite awful ones. Rupert is my current favourite. I also like Humphrey and... Rudolph :blush: In fact I love Rudolph for a girl too :haha:


----------



## MacyClara

Wren 
Romy 
Lux
Lola 
Lourdes

Crosby 
Hayden (too popular)
Jesse
Connor


----------



## emyandpotato

MacyClara said:


> Wren
> Romy
> Lux
> Lola
> Lourdes
> 
> Crosby
> Hayden (too popular)
> Jesse
> Connor

Wren and Lola are beautiful, how come you can't use them?


----------



## Abigailly

Ophelia, Annie-Rose, Suellen (Sue Ellen) and Lucille for girls.

Frank, Duke, Olly and Serg (but only said in a Russian accent. It makes me go weak at the knees!)


----------



## MacyClara

emyandpotato said:


> MacyClara said:
> 
> 
> Wren
> Romy
> Lux
> Lola
> Lourdes
> 
> Crosby
> Hayden (too popular)
> Jesse
> Connor
> 
> Wren and Lola are beautiful, how come you can't use them?Click to expand...

Lola was my husbands beloved childhood dog so he says no, plus the whole Lola song thing. Wren is my pregnant sisters first choice for a girl and I'd feel weird about using 'her' name. Oh well, plenty more on my list :haha:


----------



## Phantom

Piper, Ophelia, Samara

Jasper, Graham, Darwin


----------



## Ecologirl

Girl: Buffy
Boy: Angel

Lol :lol:


----------



## MummyPony

Merlin!!!


----------



## lizmageeful

... i kind of feel terrible that I am using my guilty pleasure name... Dash. :) I also really liked mackenzie for a long time but my FOB vetoed it when we found out we were having a boy... so Its probably gonna be one of the middle names!


----------



## Ecologirl

lizmageeful said:


> ... i kind of feel terrible that I am using my guilty pleasure name... Dash. :) I also really liked mackenzie for a long time but my FOB vetoed it when we found out we were having a boy... so Its probably gonna be one of the middle names!

Haha, don't be! You're one of the lucky ones :winkwink:


----------



## cupcake0406

Romeo! I love it! X


----------



## LoolaBear

for a girl i love Texas, if i could she would be Texas Matilda.

there were a few others as well but being the fickle person i am i've gone off them now lol.


----------



## smileyfaces

I love rupert, jasper, barney, caspar and gus!!

None of which OH likes :(


----------



## littlejenx

smileyfaces we like exactly the same names!! omg thats so wierd. that is basically my list!! what are your girl names?!! lol x


----------



## MacyClara

Oooh and Rebel. I met a little girl named Rebel Ray not that long ago and I thought it was the cutest. Bit too bold for me though.


----------



## smileyfaces

Littlejenx, Im having a boy so we dont have any girl names at all :haha:


----------



## mjemma

I like Austin, but my DH is from there and thinks that's weird and also Brodie, inspired by Homeland.


----------



## Kyla

I always wanted a boy called Kai but pronounced Kay, as in Kay from King Arthur. However, I hate Kai as when it is said in the local accent here is really grates and I couldn't use Kay for a boy as everyone think it is a girls name. But I do like it!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Dolphin
Rainbow 
Star
:)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Jasper
Onyx
Juno


----------



## Eleanor ace

Leif
Reed
Herbert
Atticus

Aurora
Bluebell


----------



## MummyPony

Bluebelle was our middle name if we had a girl :)


----------



## PitaKat

Ecologirl said:


> Girl: Buffy
> Boy: Angel
> 
> Lol :lol:

Love 'em! :haha:

Girl: Bethlehem or Andromeda
Boy: Damien or Dorian


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Ophelia
Lark
Acacia
Abrial
Ecasia
Calliope


----------



## LockandKey

Boys:
Lucas- friend's son is already named this
Owen- too popular
Chase- also too popular
Liam- childhood crush, so kinda weird, oh, and too popular
Holden- DH says no

Girl:
Rena- my fictional character already has this name...I'm a writer, need I say more :haha: essentially my characters ARE like my children, my brain children, she's just not a physical child, and using it on a physical child at this point I would find a bit odd
Violet- too popular
Freya- I could use this as more of a middle name really
Claire- sounds awful with our last name to be honest
Poppy- my favorite flower, but DH says no
Adalaine- cousin's sister in laws child is already named this, might still use it though as I never even met the lady
Heather- sister in law's name
Larken- don't think DH would go for it


----------



## Sambatiki

When people ask me what names we have picked I keep telling them Boris for a boy and Phyllis for a girl..... thing is Phyliss is starting to grow on me now! :haha:


----------



## nicb26

Girl- Ariadne, Iphigenia, lemoni 
Boy - Charlie. Can never use it as its oh stepdads name and i don't think his dad would be best pleased


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love how Calliope flows off the tongue but OH said it reminds him of a melon!


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

bluebell for a girl here too <3


----------



## LittleSpy

Birdie for a girl! Hubby totally thinks I'm joking. :dohh:


----------



## bumblebeexo

Blue for a girl! I so wanted to use it as a middle name but OH said absolutely no way.

Alfie: my favourite boys name of all time - but my good friend used it.
Oakley: love it, but OH says no way.
Caleb: same as above - OH and me have totally different tastes when it comes to names.
Theo: my first cousins name.

Ellie: OH's cousin is called this.
Rose: OH hates it.
Isabella: OH's ex's middle name.. No way!
Hallie: too similar to OH's sisters name.


----------



## LockandKey

hrrmph, I've honestly always found boy names to be utterly difficult, but I think I have finally found a few more unique boy names I actually like....of course they would be guilty pleasure names because they are not names DH would ever go for or agree to. His and my taste in names are very different, unless by some miracle I can convince him.

For a boy I really like:

Alder- like the tree, have always thought a good nature name, like a tree for a boy would symbolize a person who is sturdy, strong, and rooted
Bo- can't explain it, I just really like it

that's all I have for now, will post more if I find some :3


----------



## Tasha

I've sorta used mine. I adored Honey Blossom but thought it was a bit too much so one of my girls is called Honey and another is Kaysie Blossom.

I also loved Autumn Belle but our surname begins with an A so it sounds too much.

I guess Rainbow could be classed as one, but it will probably be used as a middle name at some point.


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Autumn belle is beautiful <3

another girls name is peaches <3 dont think i could ever use it though x


----------



## Sarahcake

Ive always loved Yuna or Yunalesca for a girl - from my favorite game, Final Fantasy 10. My family would disown me if I were to use either though!


----------



## Thegoodtwin

Lorelei - my favorite character on my favorite show
Lilah - OH laughed when I suggested it

Not too sure about boys names though


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

Thegoodtwin Lilah will be the name of our next girl me and oh love it :) and means beautiful night


----------



## spacegirl

Girls: Lola, Ruby, Violet and Valentina

Boys: Linus, Marco


----------



## Phantom

Girls' name Keladry is a guilty pleasure for me also.


----------



## MomPepperdine

I love boy names for girls bobbie charlie but dh says no :( I'm also in LOVE with mitilda (mati) but he won't go for it

Boy I love nicolie colbey malcome lane (a cowboy hehe) but if we do have a boy it will be noah james


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I like luna but Luna(tic).


----------



## skc22

I have a few girls names I love but would never use...
Indie
Frankie
Willow
River
Billie


----------



## MrsLemon

I adore the boys names 

Austin (hubby says YES wooo) I know this name is quite common in the us. but i live in the uk and i dont know any?
and Tobias (hubbys not sold on this one...yet)

and for girls

Evelyn
Jesse-rose
Evangeline


----------



## aidensxmomma

Girls
Persephone
Frankie
Charlie
Eden (Sounds too much like Aiden, so I can never use it)

Boys
Phoenix
Roxas


----------



## BethHx

blossom for a girl and beau for a boy.

would also love to call a daughter Ballerina.

i also like Gypsy and Ginger x


----------



## BethHx

i also really like bluebelle, we were going to name Isabelle that.

and i love Lilyella but Oh Said it sounds made up :(


----------



## BethHx

oh and Pansy but for obvious reasons that can't be used.
my mom was going to call it me but got talked out of it, i was so glad she didn't but now i really like it.

also love Honey but Oh Said no way. I've got quite a few guilty pleasures lol x


----------



## phoenix333

skc22 said:


> I have a few girls names I love but would never use...
> Indie
> Frankie
> Willow
> River
> Billie

Oops! - we have a Frankie :haha: We got round it by giving her a longer name (that no one ever uses) on her birth certificate!


----------



## lolita1990

I love Penelope but just wouldn't use it. 

x


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

I always said if I had twin girls I would name them Autumn Rain and Summer Sky :) x


----------



## PitaKat

I love August for a boy, and December for a girl


----------



## ChaseThisLite

I like Magnus for a boy, but would never use it for a couple of reasons. First of all, some cruel kid could easily turn it to 'Maggie' but it's also as pretentious as hell given the meaning. Plus, the only recent usage I can think of for name is the Marvel Comics character of Magneto as that's his real name.


----------



## BethHx

pp, they sound lovely together x


----------



## BethHx

i also like Sunday nn sonny x


----------



## Bartness

Jasper for a boy, and Ryan for a girl.

To the one that likes boys names for girls, its a bit of a tradition in my family. I have neices named:

Logan Ann-Marie
Aiden Grace
Austin Nicole
Avery Briana


----------



## twiggy327

My favorite right now is Olive...I dont know why but i just love it!! I thinks so cute but i dont really care for Olivia. Obviously everyone in my family hates it including DH so its probably out for a baby name but the next puppy i get is gonna be an Olive for sure!


----------



## dre

BOYS-
Rhyes - would have to be my youngest son :blush:
Jensen - been told "JEN" is 2 feminine 
Gideon - such a strong name :happydance:
Lyndan - love love love this name!!!!


GIRLS-
Adalynne - miss match of my great grandmothers name
Sophie - tooooo popular
Arlo - sounds strong :winkwink:
Juliet - a friends daughter.

Some of my long time favs.  enjoy!!!!


----------



## Ecologirl

twiggy327 said:


> My favorite right now is Olive...I dont know why but i just love it!! I thinks so cute but i dont really care for Olivia. Obviously everyone in my family hates it including DH so its probably out for a baby name but the next puppy i get is gonna be an Olive for sure!

I love Olive!! It's so sweet, that's such a shame your family hate it :nope:


----------



## lolita1990

dre said:


> BOYS-
> Rhyes - would have to be my youngest son :blush:
> Jensen - been told "JEN" is 2 feminine
> Gideon - such a strong name :happydance:
> Lyndan - love love love this name!!!!
> 
> 
> GIRLS-
> Adalynne - miss match of my great grandmothers name
> Sophie - tooooo popular
> *Arlo* sounds strong :winkwink:
> Juliet - a friends daughter.
> 
> Some of my long time favs.  enjoy!!!!

What about Arla? Still strong but much more feminine. I loved it when I heard it, sounds like a little forest pixies name :) :haha:


----------



## emmyloves1991

I don't know if this is a guilty pleasure name but i always get looks when i talk about it, the name, Poppy. I just think its such a cute name and should be used more.


----------



## meant2bamom

emmyloves1991 said:


> I don't know if this is a guilty pleasure name but i always get looks when i talk about it, the name, Poppy. I just think its such a cute name and should be used more.

My friend named her daughter Poppy. Her husband is greek and its short for Penelope. Agreed it is cute! I also like Daisy :)


----------



## MummyMana

I've gotta admiring love the name Nelly but that was my first cat's name, my parents had her since before I was born and she died when I was 8, so she made a fair old impression in my young life, it wouldn't feel right to use her name again...


----------



## MacyClara

Suri and Prudence nn Prue


----------



## rainkat

ChaseThisLite said:


> I like Magnus for a boy, but would never use it for a couple of reasons. First of all, some cruel kid could easily turn it to 'Maggie' but it's also as pretentious as hell given the meaning. Plus, the only recent usage I can think of for name is the Marvel Comics character of Magneto as that's his real name.



My youngest is Magnus :haha:

DH wanted that name for our first and I absolutely HATED it! Over the years it grew on me and now I love it. I couldn't imagine him by any other name. Of course I notice it all the time now. Here are some recent-ish uses off the top of my head:

Magnus ver Magnussen (world's strongest man)
Magnus Carllsen (chess grand master)
Miss Honey's dad in the movie Matilda
one episode of Scooby Doo features Mr. Magnus
Transformers: Optimus Prime's brother is Ultra Magnus

Most recent and thrilling to my son who plays Warhammer 40K, the leader of Chaos is Magnus the Red.

He loves his name. He gets complimented on it all the time. Interesting, I never thought of it as pretentious before. It means great.


----------



## MrsLemon

My family foster children...so quite often a lot of names are ruined for me... as im reminded of those not always angel children.....

my current guilty pleasure name is

Arthur Douglass <3

just love it


----------



## CarlyChipmunk

Rainbow


----------



## sarah1989

Girls: Lexington, Kensington or Temperance ... but hubby says NO WAY! :( lol
Boys: Dax, Sage or Maxwell ... but again hubby says no.


----------



## shellideaks

I really love Arya for a girl (too much Game of Thrones!). I'm actually wishing I'd watched it sooner so I could of named DD it, so tempted to change her name :haha:


----------



## Annie77

If I had boy/girl twins then Luke & Leia

Other names I like but won't be using
Azaria
Ayisha
Kahlia
Talitha
India
Autumn
Harrison (2nd name is Morrison so would sound like a law firm!)
Harper
Jack Daniels


----------



## xdxxtx

I love Amadeus. I'm not kidding; I LOVE it! I seriously wanted to name my son that! OH said NO NO NO NO NO NO NO! Maybe a future pet. :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

shellideaks said:


> I really love Arya for a girl (too much Game of Thrones!). I'm actually wishing I'd watched it sooner so I could of named DD it, so tempted to change her name :haha:

I love this too!


----------



## miabeth

I've loved loved loved the name Weston for the longest, but OH's nephew is named Easton. OH said "That's not that big of a deal!" I said, "Oh, okay then! How about me name out daughter Southston then??" with an eye roll. :haha:

It also doesn't go super well with the surname, but it would have been highly considered if it weren't for the nephew!


----------



## PitaKat

sarah1989 said:


> Girls: Lexington, Kensington or Temperance ... but hubby says NO WAY! :( lol
> Boys: Dax, Sage or Maxwell ... but again hubby says no.

Oooh, I love the name Temperance, it's so classic and beautiful.


----------



## MrsStutler

Boys: Jacob, Jasper, Sirius, Walter, and Rupert
Girls: Aurora, Renesmee, Rosalie

Yes, I am a huge Twilight fan and I wish I could use almost all the names in the book more so because I just love the older style names, but hubby is adamantly refusing to let any name onto the list that could be associated with Twilight. :blush:


----------



## MrsDani

Shannon, Aubrey, and Madison on boys.


----------



## Harli

I really like the name Apple for a girl, though couldn't imagine using it. :flower:


----------



## babyplease81

Mine would be Everly and Lulubelle for a girl and Phineas for a boy. OH wouldn't use any of them and I wouldn't be able to use Lulubelle just because its too much for me but I find it so cute!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Rossella
Farrah
Fawn
Quinn
Sunny
Honey
Willow
Rome
Aurora
Blaire
Tallulah
Primrose

DH wouldnt ever go for any of them! I love them and don't personally think they are too out there!.


----------

